# Post a photo of your city Here



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Here's a pic of London:










And I've changed the one for Islamabad, to this:



Intoxication said:


> Everyone has seen London, so Islamabad:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Küsel said:


> It's not that weird for the German name (it was a german city) was Stettin - you might have probably heard THAT name that comes from the Latin Stetinum. If the name is originally polish is under discussion, but it was original a slavic town. Anyway I don't want to be a "Germanizer" but Stettin just sounds better - and you actually can PRONOUNCE it! :lol:


yeah, stettin sounds better.and more pronouncable:lol:


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

how tall is this building? I saw this one every time i took the train to Manchester


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

My birthtown Aarau (small town between Bern, Basel and Zurich, pop incl. suburbs 80'000)









And the city outside Switzerland I used to (and hopefully will again) live: Osasco, a suburb or Sao Paulo, pop 700'000:
This is how it looked about 50 years ago 








Nearly same view nowadays:








These pics were posted by André in the BR forum


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

*Brilliant Bangkok ...*


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

toddhubert said:


> how tall is this building? I saw this one every time i took the train to Manchester


about 170m and 48 floors


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Well not my city but the Capital of New Zealand-*WELLINGTON* (shows a portion of the skyline)









:banana:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow whats the name of that cathedral?


----------



## ixtapeño (Sep 1, 2007)

IXTAPA ZIHUATANEJO MÉXICO:


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Madrid. Castellana Ave., a view of the northern access to Madrid.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

BLUFFMASTER_Auckland said:


> Wow whats the name of that cathedral?


Catedral da Sé or Catedral Metropolitana, built in the first half of the 20th century. Some say it's pure neogotic kitch others love it. It also hosts the biggest organ in South America.

Little Sidenote: on this very street on the side of the cathedral you can sometimes find a street seller for pineapples - the best in the world, yummy! :cheers:


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

*Campinas - SP - BRAZIL*

*Campinas* downtown, seen from opposite sides. 

*22° 55'S 47° 02'W*









*22° 53'S 47° 04'W*


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*Bratislava*









Bratislava castle









typical panorama









famous Nový most (New Bridge)









some new highrises









Bratislava is quickly changing into a modern city









view over city centre


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

poshbakerloo said:


> about 170m and 48 floors


really?? i thought it's over 250m!


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*SINGAPORE*

Scroll --->


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

^^

Nice pic!!


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Coimbra, Portugal:


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

Some photos that i have personally taken:

The ancient Athens, up in Acropolis:













































... And a peek at the modern below it.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona:








:wink2:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Lima
(by Lúcuma)


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

diegodbs said:


> Madrid. Castellana Ave., a view of the northern access to Madrid.


Great, as usual


----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

Barnaul, Siberia
The photo was taken during the total solar eclipse Aug 1, 2008 by me.


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

I live in a small town on the Belgian Coast (14km from Bruges); Blankenberge


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_00_deathscar said:


>


BRILLIANT! :cheers:


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

Beirut, The capital of the Republic of Lebanon


----------

